# Best cigar day ever!!



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Found a sweet new B&M 10 min. from my house today with a 70' big screen, a massive walk in humidor with the greatest selection I have ever laid eyes on, and he is putting in a card table and a pool table within the next few weeks. So I picked up some sweet smokes that I have been dying to try and then LK lands his super mega nova blast bomb on me!!!! All in all it was a sweet day!!


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

I'll never say anything bad about car salesmen again. Ever!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Should I ask the question... what is from where?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Total annihilation!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Shelby07 said:


> I'll never say anything bad about car salesmen again. Ever!


What did you say about car guys?? There is nothing wrong with us!!!


----------



## Wookin_Pa_Nub (Mar 25, 2007)

LK needs an attitude adjustment.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Wow...that's one hell of a hit!! A box of Monte No. 2 Habanos, a box of Partagas Habanos, 2 Oliva hats, 5 Fuentes (looks like 4 are anejos), 2 Cabaiguan, 2 CAO America, one Pepin Serie JJ?, and a bottle of booze!!! The only thing missing is a partridge in a pear tree! Very nice.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow-dee-wow-dee-wow! LK makes a big 'ol hit! Awesome.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Words fail me, that's just awesome


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Let meknow how that CAO America is... looks interesting.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Other than the death bomb, that looks like one of my trips to the B&M.
Very similar tastes.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm confused is this hit or B/M shopping spree


----------

